# [LVM+LUKS+systemd] erreur montage de /home et /var (résolu)

## Grena

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Gentoo sur une partition chiffre + LVM en suivant 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Full_Disk_Encryption_From_Scratch_Simplified

les seules différences étant le format luks1, le livecd que j'utilisais ne permettait pas d'utiliser celui indiqué 

dans la documentation, et les partitions sont formatées en BTRFS au lieu d'ext4

J'utilise systemd comme système d'init. Le démarrage se déroule correctement, le noyaux se lance bien, le mot de 

passe est demandé pour déverrouiller root puis systemd se lance.

Par contre systemd n'arrive pas à monter /home et /var. J'ai l'erreur :

```
dev-mapper-vg0\x2dhome.device: Job dev-mapper-vg0\x2dhome.device/start timed out.

dev-mapper-vg0\x2dvar.device: Job dev-mapper-vg0\x2dvar.device/start timed out.
```

J'ai alors accès a une console root. Si je lance simplement mount -a les partitions se montent sans problème

et je peux alors reprendre la fin du démarrage normal. Pour le moment j'ai réduit le timeout à 11s dans le fstab pour éviter

d'attendre les 1m30 par défaut.

```
# lsblk 

NAME           MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE  MOUNTPOINT

sda              8:0    0 931,5G  0 disk  

├─sda1           8:1    0     2M  0 part  

├─sda2           8:2    0   512M  0 part  

└─sda3           8:3    0   931G  0 part  

  └─root       253:0    0   931G  0 crypt 

    ├─vg0-root 253:1    0    40G  0 lvm   /

    ├─vg0-var  253:2    0    40G  0 lvm   /var

    └─vg0-home 253:3    0   851G  0 lvm   /home

```

```
/etc/fstab

# <fs>                                          <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

UUID=DC7A-0162                                  /boot           vfat            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/mapper/vg0-root            /               btrfs           defaults        0 1

/dev/mapper/vg0-var             /var            btrfs           defaults,x-systemd.device-timeout=11s        0 1

/dev/mapper/vg0-home            /home           btrfs           defaults,x-systemd.device-timeout=11s        0 1

```

Le service lvm2-monitor.service est actif et j'ai l'option 

```
use_lvmetad = 1
```

 activée dans /etc/lvm/lvm.conf.

Je ne retrouve plus la source mais j'avais vu que cela pouvait causer ce problème. 

MerciLast edited by Grena on Tue Jun 02, 2020 3:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Vu que le / est monté sans problème on peut évacuer un problème lié à brtfs. Vu qu'une fois que tu as la console tu peux faire le mount -a sans problème, c'est donc qu'il y a un service/pilote utile nécessaire au montage pas encore présent quand il essaye de le faire pour /home et /var.

Est-ce que tu as des éléments dans dmesg ou journalctl pour aider à identifier les éventuelles erreurs ?

----------

## Grena

Merci pour ton aide,

J'ai lancé un dmsg et journalctl juste avant de monter les disques manuellement dans la console de debug. Les erreurs apparaissent plutôt sur la fin.

Journalctl semble avoir plus d'info, mais je n'en ai pas trouvé de pertinentes.

En recherchant sur le web, j'ai vu que certaines personnes avaient un fichier /etc/crypttab (inexistant dans mon cas). J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas relié à mon problème et que ça concerne le cas où plusieurs partitions sont chiffrées et non une structure lvm sur une partition chiffrée.

Pour le moment, j'ai l'impression que ça ressemble plus à un problème de timeout et que systemd tente de monter les partitions avant que /dev/mapper/vg0-{home,var} ne soit créé, mais je ne sais pas quelle pourrait être la cause.

J'ai supprimé le début qui me donnais un message trop long pour être posté.

```
# dmsg

[    2.304969] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      CT1000MX500SSD1  023  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.306606] printk: console [netcon0] enabled

[    2.308776] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.308803] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/932 GiB)

[    2.308805] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    2.308813] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.308814] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.308824] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.310170] netconsole: network logging started

[    2.310282] cfg80211: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates for regulatory database

[    2.314374]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    2.315501] cfg80211: Loaded X.509 cert 'sforshee: 00b28ddf47aef9cea7'

[    2.316322] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.317054] ALSA device list:

[    2.323677]   #0: HDA Intel PCH at 0xf1610000 irq 32

[    2.324767] platform regulatory.0: Direct firmware load for regulatory.db failed with error -2

[    2.325855] cfg80211: failed to load regulatory.db

[    2.325885]   #5: ThinkPad Console Audio Control at EC reg 0x30, fw H3EC34WW

[    2.328557] Freeing unused kernel image memory: 1360K

[    2.335874] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 22528k

[    2.337915] Freeing unused kernel image memory: 2004K

[    2.339772] Freeing unused kernel image memory: 472K

[    2.341348] Run /init as init process

[    2.466420] psmouse serio2: trackpoint: IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

[    2.652075] input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input7

[    3.769396] cat (3392) used greatest stack depth: 14016 bytes left

[    3.800227] random: lvm: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)

[    3.832219] random: lvm: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)

[    3.863285] random: lvm: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)

[    3.904770] btrfs (3476) used greatest stack depth: 13584 bytes left

[    3.913018] findfs (3481) used greatest stack depth: 13568 bytes left

[    7.657211] random: crng init done

[   40.861768] BTRFS: device fsid 98fc29fa-2ff5-4764-b71a-114b73f8e108 devid 1 transid 16334 /dev/mapper/vg0-home

[   40.862046] BTRFS: device fsid fa4e1e2f-c01f-4a08-aea5-5bad25b248b0 devid 1 transid 10908 /dev/mapper/vg0-var

[   40.862316] BTRFS: device fsid da20ec57-537e-4a1e-a43d-63a680283a0f devid 1 transid 2200 /dev/mapper/vg0-root

[   40.862463] btrfs (3557) used greatest stack depth: 13544 bytes left

[   40.892335] BTRFS info (device dm-1): disk space caching is enabled

[   40.892338] BTRFS info (device dm-1): has skinny extents

[   40.908736] BTRFS info (device dm-1): enabling ssd optimizations

[   40.911651] mount (3580) used greatest stack depth: 13248 bytes left

[   40.920960] awk (3614) used greatest stack depth: 13056 bytes left

[   40.978740] test (3632) used greatest stack depth: 12640 bytes left

[   41.279045] systemd[1]: systemd 244 running in system mode. (+PAM -AUDIT -SELINUX +IMA -APPARMOR +SMACK -SYSVINIT +UTMP +LIBCRYPTSETUP +GCRYPT +GNUTLS +ACL -XZ +LZ4 +SECCOMP +BLKID -ELFUTILS +KMOD +IDN2 -IDN +PCRE2 default-hierarchy=unified)

[   41.290911] systemd[1]: Detected architecture x86-64.

[   41.295361] systemd[1]: Set hostname to <e330laptop>.

[   41.558540] systemd[1]: Created slice system-getty.slice.

[   41.559497] systemd[1]: Created slice User and Session Slice.

[   41.560351] systemd[1]: Started Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch.

[   41.561213] systemd[1]: Started Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

[   41.562244] systemd[1]: Set up automount Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

[   41.563149] systemd[1]: Reached target Local Encrypted Volumes.

[   41.564058] systemd[1]: Reached target Paths.

[   41.564951] systemd[1]: Reached target Remote Encrypted Volumes.

[   41.565864] systemd[1]: Reached target Remote File Systems.

[   41.566770] systemd[1]: Reached target Slices.

[   41.567682] systemd[1]: Reached target Swap.

[   41.568649] systemd[1]: Listening on Device-mapper event daemon FIFOs.

[   41.570321] systemd[1]: Listening on LVM2 metadata daemon socket.

[   41.572730] systemd[1]: Listening on Process Core Dump Socket.

[   41.573742] systemd[1]: Listening on initctl Compatibility Named Pipe.

[   41.574855] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Audit Socket.

[   41.575895] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Socket (/dev/log).

[   41.576928] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Socket.

[   41.577982] systemd[1]: Listening on Network Service Netlink Socket.

[   41.579006] systemd[1]: Listening on udev Control Socket.

[   41.579984] systemd[1]: Listening on udev Kernel Socket.

[   41.581388] systemd[1]: Mounting Huge Pages File System...

[   41.582896] systemd[1]: Mounting POSIX Message Queue File System...

[   41.584612] systemd[1]: Mounting Kernel Debug File System...

[   41.585747] systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Create list of static device nodes for the current kernel being skipped.

[   41.586196] systemd[1]: Starting Monitoring of LVM2 mirrors, snapshots etc. using dmeventd or progress polling...

[   41.587926] systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Set Up Additional Binary Formats being skipped.

[   41.588919] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Service...

[   41.590088] systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Load Kernel Modules being skipped.

[   41.590656] systemd[1]: Mounting FUSE Control File System...

[   41.591880] systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Kernel Configuration File System being skipped.

[   41.592374] systemd[1]: Starting Remount Root and Kernel File Systems...

[   41.594165] systemd[1]: Starting Apply Kernel Variables...

[   41.596440] systemd[1]: Starting udev Coldplug all Devices...

[   41.600460] systemd[1]: Mounted Huge Pages File System.

[   41.602170] systemd[1]: Mounted POSIX Message Queue File System.

[   41.604710] BTRFS info (device dm-1): disk space caching is enabled

[   41.604814] systemd[1]: Mounted Kernel Debug File System.

[   41.607482] systemd[1]: Mounted FUSE Control File System.

[   41.609301] systemd[1]: Started Remount Root and Kernel File Systems.

[   41.611050] systemd[1]: Started Apply Kernel Variables.

[   41.612671] systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in First Boot Wizard being skipped.

[   41.614129] systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Rebuild Hardware Database being skipped.

[   41.614171] systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Create System Users being skipped.

[   41.614815] systemd[1]: Starting Create Static Device Nodes in /dev...

[   41.631207] systemd[1]: Started LVM2 metadata daemon.

[   41.635061] systemd[1]: Started Create Static Device Nodes in /dev.

[   41.637012] systemd[1]: Starting udev Kernel Device Manager...

[   41.701245] systemd[1]: Started udev Coldplug all Devices.

[   42.013061] systemd[1]: Started Journal Service.

[   42.218268] bcma-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: bus0: Found chip with id 43228, rev 0x00 and package 0x08

[   42.218304] bcma-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: bus0: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x800, rev 0x25, class 0x0)

[   42.218333] bcma-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: bus0: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x812, rev 0x1E, class 0x0)

[   42.218389] bcma-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: bus0: Core 2 found: PCIe (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x820, rev 0x12, class 0x0)

[   42.218416] bcma-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: bus0: Core 3 found: SDIO Device (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x829, rev 0x07, class 0x0)

[   42.237153] r8169 0000:08:00.0 enp8s0: renamed from eth0

[   42.237910] bcma-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: bus0: Bus registered

[   42.382712] b43-phy0: Broadcom 43228 WLAN found (core revision 30)

[   42.383148] b43-phy0: Found PHY: Analog 9, Type 4 (N), Revision 16

[   42.383159] b43-phy0: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, ID 0x2057, Revision 9, Version 1

[   42.383736] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PNL ]

[   42.388202] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[   42.393053] b43 bcma0:1 wlp2s0b1: renamed from wlan0

[   42.500230] RTL8211E Gigabit Ethernet r8169-800:00: attached PHY driver [RTL8211E Gigabit Ethernet] (mii_bus:phy_addr=r8169-800:00, irq=IGNORE)

[   42.650004] r8169 0000:08:00.0 enp8s0: Link is Down

[   42.807902] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[   62.345659] mv (3736) used greatest stack depth: 12064 bytes left

```

```
 journalctl -b

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Detected architecture x86-64.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Set hostname to <e330laptop>.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Created slice system-getty.slice.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Created slice User and Session Slice.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Started Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Started Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Set up automount Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Reached target Local Encrypted Volumes.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Reached target Paths.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Reached target Remote Encrypted Volumes.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Reached target Remote File Systems.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Reached target Slices.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Reached target Swap.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Listening on Device-mapper event daemon FIFOs.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Listening on LVM2 metadata daemon socket.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Listening on Process Core Dump Socket.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Listening on initctl Compatibility Named Pipe.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Audit Socket.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Socket (/dev/log).

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Socket.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Listening on Network Service Netlink Socket.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Listening on udev Control Socket.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Listening on udev Kernel Socket.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Mounting Huge Pages File System...

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Mounting POSIX Message Queue File System...

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Mounting Kernel Debug File System...

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Create list of static device nodes for the current kernel being skipped.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Starting Monitoring of LVM2 mirrors, snapshots etc. using dmeventd or progress polling...

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Set Up Additional Binary Formats being skipped.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Starting Journal Service...

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Load Kernel Modules being skipped.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Mounting FUSE Control File System...

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Kernel Configuration File System being skipped.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Starting Remount Root and Kernel File Systems...

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Starting Apply Kernel Variables...

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Starting udev Coldplug all Devices...

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Mounted Huge Pages File System.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Mounted POSIX Message Queue File System.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop kernel: BTRFS info (device dm-1): disk space caching is enabled

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Mounted Kernel Debug File System.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Mounted FUSE Control File System.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Started Remount Root and Kernel File Systems.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Started Apply Kernel Variables.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in First Boot Wizard being skipped.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Rebuild Hardware Database being skipped.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Create System Users being skipped.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Starting Create Static Device Nodes in /dev...

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Started LVM2 metadata daemon.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Started Create Static Device Nodes in /dev.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Starting udev Kernel Device Manager...

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Started udev Coldplug all Devices.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd-journald[3655]: Journal started

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd-journald[3655]: Runtime Journal (/run/log/journal/20ca89fdb64fbde29ce585ea5ea20fb4) is 8.0M, max 389.7M, 381.7M free.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd-sysctl[3658]: Couldn't write 'fq_codel' to 'net/core/default_qdisc', ignoring: No such file or directory

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Started Journal Service.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Started udev Kernel Device Manager.

juin 02 12:37:51 e330laptop systemd[1]: Starting Network Service...

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd[1]: Reached target Sound Card.

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop kernel: bcma-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: bus0: Found chip with id 43228, rev 0x00 and package 0x08

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop kernel: bcma-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: bus0: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x800, rev 0x25, class 0x0)

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop kernel: bcma-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: bus0: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x812, rev 0x1E, class 0x0)

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop kernel: bcma-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: bus0: Core 2 found: PCIe (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x820, rev 0x12, class 0x0)

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop kernel: bcma-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: bus0: Core 3 found: SDIO Device (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x829, rev 0x07, class 0x0)

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd[1]: Created slice system-systemd\x2dbacklight.slice.

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-udevd[3689]: Using default interface naming scheme 'v243'.

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-udevd[3689]: ethtool: autonegotiation is unset or enabled, the speed and duplex are not writable.

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop kernel: r8169 0000:08:00.0 enp8s0: renamed from eth0

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop kernel: bcma-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: bus0: Bus registered

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-udevd[3683]: ethtool: autonegotiation is unset or enabled, the speed and duplex are not writable.

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-udevd[3689]: ethtool: autonegotiation is unset or enabled, the speed and duplex are not writable.

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-udevd[3670]: Using default interface naming scheme 'v243'.

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop kernel: b43-phy0: Broadcom 43228 WLAN found (core revision 30)

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop kernel: b43-phy0: Found PHY: Analog 9, Type 4 (N), Revision 16

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop kernel: b43-phy0: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, ID 0x2057, Revision 9, Version 1

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop kernel: Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PNL ]

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop kernel: ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-udevd[3672]: Using default interface naming scheme 'v243'.

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-udevd[3672]: ethtool: autonegotiation is unset or enabled, the speed and duplex are not writable.

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop kernel: b43 bcma0:1 wlp2s0b1: renamed from wlan0

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-udevd[3669]: Using default interface naming scheme 'v243'.

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop lvm[3654]:   3 logical volume(s) in volume group "vg0" monitored

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-networkd[3671]: /etc/systemd/network/enp8s0.network:2: Unknown key name 'name' in section 'Match', ignoring.

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-networkd[3671]: /etc/systemd/network/enp8s0.network: No valid settings found in the [Match] section. The file will match all interfaces. If that is intended, please add Name=* in the [Match] section.

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd[1]: Started Monitoring of LVM2 mirrors, snapshots etc. using dmeventd or progress polling.

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-networkd[3671]: Enumeration completed

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd[1]: Reached target Local File Systems (Pre).

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-networkd[3671]: wlp2s0b1: Interface name change detected, wlp2s0b1 has been renamed to wlan0.

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-networkd[3671]: wlan0: Interface name change detected, wlan0 has been renamed to wlp2s0b1.

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd[1]: Mounting /tmp...

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd[1]: Started Network Service.

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-networkd[3671]: enp8s0: IPv6 successfully enabled

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd[1]: Mounted /tmp.

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop kernel: RTL8211E Gigabit Ethernet r8169-800:00: attached PHY driver [RTL8211E Gigabit Ethernet] (mii_bus:phy_addr=r8169-800:00, irq=IGNORE)

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop kernel: r8169 0000:08:00.0 enp8s0: Link is Down

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-networkd[3671]: wlp2s0b1: IPv6 successfully enabled

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop kernel: b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-networkd[3671]: sit0: Link UP

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-networkd[3671]: sit0: Gained carrier

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-networkd[3671]: enp8s0: Link UP

juin 02 12:37:52 e330laptop systemd-networkd[3671]: wlp2s0b1: Link UP

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: dev-mapper-vg0\x2dhome.device: Job dev-mapper-vg0\x2dhome.device/start timed out.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Timed out waiting for device /dev/mapper/vg0-home.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Dependency failed for /home.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Dependency failed for Local File Systems.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: local-fs.target: Job local-fs.target/start failed with result 'dependency'.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: local-fs.target: Triggering OnFailure= dependencies.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: home.mount: Job home.mount/start failed with result 'dependency'.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: dev-mapper-vg0\x2dhome.device: Job dev-mapper-vg0\x2dhome.device/start failed with result 'timeout'.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: dev-mapper-vg0\x2dvar.device: Job dev-mapper-vg0\x2dvar.device/start timed out.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Timed out waiting for device /dev/mapper/vg0-var.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Dependency failed for /var.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Dependency failed for Load/Save RF Kill Switch Status /dev/rfkill Watch.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: systemd-rfkill.socket: Job systemd-rfkill.socket/start failed with result 'dependency'.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Dependency failed for Virtual Machine and Container Storage (Compatibility).

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: var-lib-machines.mount: Job var-lib-machines.mount/start failed with result 'dependency'.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Dependency failed for Flush Journal to Persistent Storage.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: systemd-journal-flush.service: Job systemd-journal-flush.service/start failed with result 'dependency'.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Dependency failed for Network Time Synchronization.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: systemd-timesyncd.service: Job systemd-timesyncd.service/start failed with result 'dependency'.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Dependency failed for Update UTMP about System Boot/Shutdown.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: systemd-update-utmp.service: Job systemd-update-utmp.service/start failed with result 'dependency'.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Dependency failed for Load/Save Random Seed.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: systemd-random-seed.service: Job systemd-random-seed.service/start failed with result 'dependency'.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Dependency failed for Network Name Resolution.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: systemd-resolved.service: Job systemd-resolved.service/start failed with result 'dependency'.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Dependency failed for Load/Save Screen Backlight Brightness of backlight:intel_backlight.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: systemd-backlight@backlight:intel_backlight.service: Job systemd-backlight@backlight:intel_backlight.service/start failed with result 'dependency'.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: var.mount: Job var.mount/start failed with result 'dependency'.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: dev-mapper-vg0\x2dvar.device: Job dev-mapper-vg0\x2dvar.device/start failed with result 'timeout'.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: systemd-ask-password-console.path: Succeeded.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Stopped Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: systemd-ask-password-wall.path: Succeeded.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Stopped Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Reached target Containers.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Reached target Host and Network Name Lookups.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Reached target System Time Set.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Reached target System Time Synchronized.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Reached target Timers.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Reached target Login Prompts.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Store a System Token in an EFI Variable being skipped.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Reached target Network.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Reached target Sockets.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Started Emergency Shell.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Reached target Emergency Mode.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Rebuild Dynamic Linker Cache being skipped.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Commit a transient machine-id on disk being skipped.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Starting Create Volatile Files and Directories...

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Started Create Volatile Files and Directories.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Rebuild Journal Catalog being skipped.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Update is Completed being skipped.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[1]: Startup finished in 2.322s (firmware) + 1.068s (loader) + 41.232s (kernel) + 11.457s (userspace) = 56.080s.

juin 02 12:38:02 e330laptop systemd[3714]: emergency.service: Executable /bin/plymouth missing, skipping: No such file or directory

juin 02 12:38:12 e330laptop kernel: mv (3736) used greatest stack depth: 12064 bytes left

```

----------

## Grena

En cherchant à voir s'il pouvait manquer des pilotes, je suis tombé sur un sujet avec un problème similaire, la solution était d'utiliser genkernel-next au lieu de genkernel.

genkernel-next m'a donné une erreur comme quoi sys-fs/btrfs-progs n'étais pas installé, et en recréant l'initramfs maintenant ça marche.

Je ne comprends pas vraiment l'origine du problème et comment changer l'initramfs peut l'influencer, mais je passe donc le sujet en résolu.

----------

## DuF

En fait c'est un vrai sujet et un vrai problème cette histoire de genkernel et genkernel-next qui historiquement (il n'y a pas eu que ça) est lié au non support de systemd avec genkernel et même si la documentation officielle indique que genkernel-next n'est plus réellement maintenu depuis 2018 et que genkernel devrait redevenir la solution officielle cela pose des problèmes de fond, genkernel-next semble toujours le seul évitant les problèmes liés à systemd et udev (entre autres). 

C'est d'ailleurs un sujet qui n'est toujours pas réellement traité, la version 4 de genkernel permet soit disant de regler ce type de problème, maintenant qu'elle n'est plus sous format de RC ou beta depuis 6 mois, peut-être que ce sera l'occasion de tester.

Mais bon l'idée de tester genkernel versus genkernel-next ne m'enchante pas plus que ça ne serait-ce que pour éviter le genre de problèmes que tu as rencontré. Même si, en toute rigueur, genkernel-next t'as mis sur la piste, genkernel devrait fonctionner maintenant tout aussi bien. C'est peut-être l'occasion pour toi de faire le test maintenant que tu es dans le sujet avant de se retrouver dans un an ou 2 avec genkernel-next sorti de portage.

----------

## Grena

J'ai fais le test d'installer genkernel 4.0.7-r1, je rencontre toujours le même problème. Ça ne me semble pas si étonnant car c'étais un utilitaire dont genkernel-next se servait pas un driver donc je pense qu'une étape entière est manquante. 

Je vais donc resté sur genkernel-next temporairement et suivre l'évolution de genkernel.

J'ai vus qu'il y avais Dracut également qui permettait de générer un initramfs je ne sais pas dans quel mesure c'est comparable ou plus fiable ? Venant de Fedora je pense qu'il devrais bien supporté systemd mais quand je l'avais installer pour tenter de résoudre mon problème je n'ais pas réussi a lui faire passé le déchiffrage de la partion. Je n'ais pas cherché à creusé plus que ça non plus.

Je testerais peut être de nouveau si j'ai du temps.

----------

## El_Goretto

Étant donné que j'ai également un laptop avec genkernel+LUKS+LVM (mais sans systemd), avec /home mais pas /var en partition dédiée, le tout sans problème de côté là, cela ressemble quand même très fortement à une "spécificité" systemd (ce que dracut serait bienvenu de connaître, vu son origine).

----------

